# Kerstin Frank (AUT) RiesenOops Eiskunstlauf x1



## Bavaria1976 (22 Apr. 2009)

Alles schön durch die Strumpfhose zu sehen, frisch rasiert!







http://www.imagebam.com/image/71d73431181016/


----------



## Tokko (22 Apr. 2009)

für den Durchblick.


----------



## Buterfly (22 Apr. 2009)

Tolles Oops
:thx: bavaria


----------



## Raist (23 Apr. 2009)

Schönes *oops*, danke


----------



## Muli (23 Apr. 2009)

Da hat jemand zum richtigen Zeitpunkt den Auslöser gedrückt :thumbup: und :thx:


----------



## siehstdu (23 Apr. 2009)

sehr schön, Danke


----------



## schmutzbuckel (23 Apr. 2009)

sehr schön, danke dafür


----------



## Soloro (23 Apr. 2009)

Klasse Schnappschuß! Danke dafür.:thumbup:


----------



## paul77 (23 Apr. 2009)

ein schöner Sport...


----------



## romanderl (24 Apr. 2009)

vielen dank für die schöne eiskunstläuferin!


----------



## Punisher (24 Apr. 2009)

So ein Schnappschuß unterscheidet einen guten von einem schlechten Papparazzo.


----------



## cam1003000 (29 Apr. 2009)

Super, Perfekter Zeitpunkt...:thumbupanke!!!!


----------



## Markus68 (16 Aug. 2009)

Superriesendanke, toller4 "Schnapschuss" ;-)


----------



## The Creep (18 Aug. 2009)

Danke für diesen tollen Einblick...:thumbup:


----------



## freddyjones (25 Mai 2010)

Zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort!


----------



## Jadedrache (26 Mai 2010)

also ab und zu eiskunstlauf schauen!!!


----------



## jcfnb (27 Mai 2010)

top pic


----------

